# Maustasten nicht belegbar



## Smeary (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich hab mir jetzt extra eine Maus mit vielen Tasten gekauft (Logitech G502), habe die Logitech Gaming Software installiert und wollte nun alle Tasten belegen, doch es lassen sich nicht mehr Tasten als vorher belegen. Woran liegt das? Daran,  dass das Spiel nicht mehr unterstützt?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Hubacca (18. Mai 2019)

Es lassen sich nicht mehr Tasten als vorher belegen ? Welche Tasten und was heißt vorher ?


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Mai 2019)

Smeary schrieb:


> (Logitech G502), habe die Logitech Gaming Software installiert .


Muß man da nicht noch die G-Hub Software installieren:
G502 - Logitech Support ?


----------



## Smeary (18. Mai 2019)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Es lassen sich nicht mehr Tasten als vorher belegen ? Welche Tasten und was heißt vorher ?



Ich hatte vorher eine G400, also die 3 Standardtasten (links, mitte, rechts) und 2 zusätzliche Tasten an der Seite.


----------



## Smeary (18. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Muß man da nicht noch die G-Hub Software installieren:
> G502 - Logitech Support ?



Der Logitech Support sagte mir ich solle die Gaming Software benutzen, da die weiter entwickelt ist.

Auch das Umschalten in der Software zwischen den beiden Speichern hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Mai 2019)

Smeary schrieb:


> Der Logitech Support sagte mir ich solle die Gaming Software benutzen, da die weiter entwickelt ist.


Kann sein.
Bei meiner M 705 geht das mit den Set-Point Einstellungen gut.
Im Profiler kann man dann bestimmte Tasten in Profilen bestimmte Funktionen zuordnen.

Den scheint es aber für die G502 nicht zu geben.


----------



## Smeary (18. Mai 2019)

Ich habe das Problem gelöst und es war nicht einfach.

1.) Zuerst einmal muss man in der Gaming Software von "Integrierter Speicher" auf "Automatische Spielerkennung" umstellen.

2.) Dann zieht (!) man z.B. Taste "A" auf die Maus-Taste, die man gerne belegt haben möchte.

3.) Stellt man dann im Spiel unter Tastaturbelegung Taste "A" für z.B. "Granate werfen" ein, so kann man ab sofort die Maustaste für "Granate werfen" benutzen, die man unter Schritt "2.)" eingestellt hat.

Das hätte man auch simpler lösen können...Z.B. Tastenklick 4,5,6 (da die Logitech Gaming Software nur Tastenklicks 1-3 kennt, die man beliebig auf egal welche Tasten belegen kann, auch bei der G502) ...einige Spiele, aber nicht alle, werden von der Software erkannt und macht es dann etwas einfacher

Es sei noch gesagt, dass das Ganze mit den "Blitz-Tasten" nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Smeary (18. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kann sein.
> Bei meiner M 705 geht das mit den Set-Point Einstellungen gut.
> Im Profiler kann man dann bestimmte Tasten in Profilen bestimmte Funktionen zuordnen.
> 
> Den scheint es aber für die G502 nicht zu geben.



Deine Maus hat ja wie die G400 auch nur 5 Tasten. Die G502 hat noch mal 3 mehr an der Seite und genau die machten Probleme.

Edit: 5 Tasten mehr, denn das Mausrad kann man auch nach links und rechts drücken.


----------



## JackA (18. Mai 2019)

Hä?
Natürlich kannst du die G502 mit internen und lokalen Speicher frei programmieren. Das ist auch alles andere als kompliziert. Ich weiß nicht, was dein Problem ist. Oder meinst du, weil deine Maus 8 Tasten hat, dass das Game Maustaste 6,7 und 8 auch erkennen muss? das tut es natürlich nicht!
Denn allgemein ist bekannt, dass es nur 5 Maustasten gibt, darauf ist Windows limitiert! Wenn du mehr als 5 Maustasten hast, funktioniert das nur mit Umbelegung von Tasten, die du selten nutzt, z.B. ä,ö,ü, dann kannst du ä,ö,ü auch in Games dementsprechend belegen.


----------



## Smeary (18. Mai 2019)

Smeary schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem gelöst und es war nicht einfach.
> 
> 1.) Zuerst einmal muss man in der Gaming Software von "Integrierter Speicher" auf "Automatische Spielerkennung" umstellen.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe meine Anleitung hilft einigen,  die nicht so einfach darauf kommen, dass man die Taste rüberziehen muss. Außerdem wusste der Logitech Support auch nicht wie es grundsätzlich geht, geschweige denn etwas genauer. 

Im Logitech Support sagte man mir, dass es auch an der fehlenden Unterstützung des Spiels liegen könnte. 

Und somit ist es nicht mehr ganz so einfach darauf zu kommen, denn 5 Tasten ließen sich vorher ja ohne weiteren Eingriff im Spiel belegen.  Was dafür sprechen könnte, dass mehr als 5 Tasten von den Spielen nicht unterstützt werden.

Grundsätzlich lassen sich die Tasten unter Windows sehr umfassend belegen. Aber wie es in Spielen geht ist damit noch lange nicht gesagt...


----------



## Smeary (18. Mai 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Hä?
> Natürlich kannst du die G502 mit internen und lokalen Speicher frei programmieren. Das ist auch alles andere als kompliziert. Ich weiß nicht, was dein Problem ist. Oder meinst du, weil deine Maus 8 Tasten hat, dass das Game Maustaste 6,7 und 8 auch erkennen muss? das tut es natürlich nicht!
> Denn allgemein ist bekannt, dass es nur 5 Maustasten gibt, darauf ist Windows limitiert! Wenn du mehr als 5 Maustasten hast, funktioniert das nur mit Umbelegung von Tasten, die du selten nutzt, z.B. ä,ö,ü, dann kannst du ä,ö,ü auch in Games dementsprechend belegen.



Schön, dass es für dich bekannt ist...Ich habe die Maus erst seit einer Woche...


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2019)

Also ich muss bei mir in der Gamingsoftware nur doppelt die Funktion/Taste anklicken und dann kann ich munter und frei belegen.


----------



## Smeary (18. Mai 2019)

Gerade eben habe ich gelesen, dass das mit dem "ziehen" auch in der Gaming Software steht ^^

Habe ich tatsächlich überlesen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Mai 2019)

Smeary schrieb:


> Deine Maus hat ja wie die G400 auch nur 5 Tasten.


Meine M 705 hat *9* Tasten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## JackA (19. Mai 2019)

Smeary schrieb:


> Schön, dass es für dich bekannt ist...Ich habe die Maus erst seit einer Woche...


Dann frag hier im Forum nach, bevor du Firmen für Dinge beschuldigst, die nicht stimmen.
Die Logitech Gaming Software ist nebenbei gesagt, eine der einfachsten und übersichtlichsten am Markt. Bei der Programmierung der Tasten geht zu jeder Maustaste ein extra Pfeil hin mit genauer Beschreibung, für was sie zuständig ist. Mit Doppelklick auf die Funktion, kannst du sie X-Beliebig umändern. Ich weiß nicht, was da so schwer dran sein soll.


----------

